# Key West Bottles



## Conch times (Sep 20, 2014)

I was recently asked to post some of the local stuff I just added to my collection. Hope y'all like em!


----------



## LC (Sep 20, 2014)

Effort appreciated , hutches has always been a favorite of mine . A couple of them you posted I liked really well . especially the Eagle hutch . Thanks again for the post .


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 20, 2014)

Those are some beautiful bottles!Lisa


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 20, 2014)

Excellent additions!!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 20, 2014)

Great bottles, Conch.  That little amber strap-side kicks butt!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2014)

NICE, CONGRATS. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2014)

NICE, CONGRATS. LEON.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey, this one practically has my name on it! []





			
				Conch times said:
			
		

>



 Truly awesome bottles man, it's great that Key West has such a nice variety of BIM glass to be hunted and collected. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank You for the comments everyone!


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank You for the comments everyone!


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank You for the comments everyone!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2014)

Pic 4, American Bottling. Is that a Baltimore loop and what's FW?All are very nice.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice indeed.Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Conch times (Sep 24, 2014)

That's actually WF, which stood for Wm Friedman. That was the first of his key west bottles, after that one he had two hutches. One of them is the champion soda factory bottle in the last pic.


----------

